# Westgate Park City Trip



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 22, 2008)

I am getting ready for my Feb 23-March 1 trip to the Westgate Resort and Spa at the Canyons in Park City, Utah.

There has been about 10 feet of new snow in the past 3 weeks and conditions look great.

Although I am spoiled by HCC and Destination Clubs, I still LOVE this timeshare.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jealous - we don't go back till January 09.

Have fun!:whoopie:


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 24, 2008)

I am at the Westgate Canyons now and they closed the gondola due to high winds, but it is fine in the village. Oh well....a day of rest and exploring Park City. I prefer to take a day off mid-week and this is the first ski trip where I took the first day off.

One funny comment my wife made when we went into the unit this year was how small it seemed compared to the High Country Club property in Stowe. The kids were disappointed that they did not have separate rooms. Welcome to my life.

The Westgate is building new full ownership condos ($1m and up) next to the timeshare and this place is looking fantastic. I am very happy I bought here.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes - my life is the same...  

We have spoiled our kids beyond belief when it comes to vacations.  Kids of timeshare users in the know are most definitely not Motel 6 kids.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 24, 2008)

We took a drive into Park City and Deer Valley and it started to snow like crazy. It was so heavy they closed I-80 from SLC. It will be amazing tomorrow. I was glad I rented a 4-wheel drive SUZ with anti-lock breaks.

We had dinner at the Westgate Grill and it was fantastic.


----------



## eal (Feb 25, 2008)

I am still looking for more information about the floor plans for 2-bedroom units with a Sunday check-in (longing for a hot tub on the patio).  If anyone can help...


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 25, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> We took a drive into Park City and Deer Valley and it started to snow like crazy. It was so heavy they closed I-80 from SLC. It will be amazing tomorrow. I was glad I rented a 4-wheel drive SUZ with anti-lock breaks.


 
I cringe when people say this.  4-wheel drive is only as good as the skill of the person driving it.  The type of rubber in the tires makes a huge difference, too.  Please be safe--I'd miss you if you were gone from Tug.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad to see its snowing in Utah.   :hysterical: 

Im in Orlando right now,  helping my daughter with her landscaping for her yard and lanai.  Its pretty tough work.  The hardest part is not spending my whole allowance at the nursery.  I want that one, that one, that one.   

It makes me jelous to think that houseplants will grow in a screen in lanai. I had to force my spring time bulbs because I was so sick of winter and wanted some colorful flowers in my house.  I am just itching to get back out in my yard in Salt Lake but alas it was covered by snow when I left Friday.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 25, 2008)

Summary of today ---

awesome snow...awesome snow...oh did I mention how awesome the snow was today.

We did a 1/2 day private lesson with an instructor as my wife enjoys starting the first day with some instruction. I went with her for support and the kids also.

There was powder on every run and it was very thick in the trees....waist deep in some areas. I lost a ski on one tree run as the snow was so thick on of my skis popped off. It was actually hard to find.

We had a gourmet lunch at the Lookout Cabin as this is the finest lunch in the area....awesome.

Hit the hot tub after skiing and there is an owners wine and cheese tonight that we may attend.

At least the snow has stopped and the roads are pretty clear. I am NOT an expert on driving in the snow, I am just very glad I have anti-lock brakes as there was ice on the roads. I also liked having 4 wheel drive as I saw many front wheel drive cars spinning their wheels.

I am in a two bedroom unit and they have a few 2 bedroom units with a loft and a private hot tub...we are in the standard 2 bedroom. This place is a very nice timeshare.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 25, 2008)

The skiing in Utah is relatively inexpensive (except maybe Deer Valley).  The snow cant be beat.  (unless of course its in your driveway, then it doesnt matter what kind of snow it is).  I live close to the base of Cottonwood Canyon and I love going home. The mountains are so very beautiful.  I dont ski anymore because of my back. My kids do and we just love Utah for so many reasons.  

The only time I dont like it is when I want spring to come and when I have to drive in the snow.  Four wheel drive is mandatory for me.  Even then you have to be very careful. 

Westgate Park City Canyons is my favorite and I have stayed at them all. Ive been in the 2 bedrooms with the loft and the hot tubs (they are amazing) but even the regular 2 bedrooms have so much character. Last time I stayed there the customer service was exceptional.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 25, 2008)

For those that are not aware of this timeshare, the skier services are fantastic.

Walk from your room to the skier locker room, ask one of the many attendants for your locker key and tell them your room number so they can get your skis and poles. Open your locker and your boots are there after a night in the boot warmer room. Walk to the gondola and presto-magic your skis and poles are waiting for you to walk 50 feet to the gondola.....ski all day and end at the bottom of the hill and walk about 15 feet to the Westgate attendant who takes your skis and poles back to the skier locker room. Then remove your boots and give them to the staff so they can put them on the warming racks. Ask them to hot wax your skis and they will do it overnight for free.

One more thing....they will store your skis and poles and boots for you until next year.

Oh I forgot, Westgate owners get a $15-20 discount off lift tickets.


----------



## JimIg23 (Feb 26, 2008)

Steamboat Bill

How is the Westgate Park City compared to the Marriott there? Are Westgates fixed weeks there?

Glad to see you had a great time.

Jim


----------



## Darlene (Feb 26, 2008)

I love the location of the Marriott Mountainside the most.  It is not only ski-in/out, but right in the town of Park City as well.  It has a terrifc outdoor pool and hot tubs.  Inside is a great exercise room with a sauna and steam rooms in the dressing rooms.  To be honest the units at Marriott Summit Watch are nicer than Mountainside and can sleep more, but are not on the slopes.  I know they renovated their pool area, but I have not seen it. They do have an indoor pool.  Westgate is nice but is on the outskits of Park City at the Canyons Ski Resort.  It has an indoor/outdoor pool.  I don't remember a steam room/sauna.  
Darlene


----------



## seatrout (Feb 26, 2008)

I stayed at all 3.

Westgate have the nicest room and better pool.
  Excellent ski valet service but you still have to walk with your boot or cary them for one block to the Gondola.


Mountainside has better hottub (under the water fall).
  I personally like MS best ast it enable me to take the noon nap/lunch in the room.  We can also watch the kids as they ski down the slope from our room.

Summit Watch is downtown where all the restaurant are-- The town lift however is for intermediate skier and not good for green run with kids.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 26, 2008)

I looked at both Marriott MS and SW before I bought Westgate Park City.

The deciding factors were.

1. Too many complaints of Marriott owners that did not get the ski week they wanted even calling 365 days in advance at 9am....that was a huge turn off.

2. The interior of the rooms of Westgate was better than Marriott.

3. We liked skiing The Canyons better than Park City.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't want to buy there,  I just want to get cheap bonus weeks! :ignore:  I know its weird because we live in SLC, but the kids have enjoyed staying in PC, and bringing a friend along in the summer.  It is good to get away even if it's only 40 minutes.  We own at Iron Blosam, and have stayed there alot including one Christmas.  We love to ski at Alta (no snowboarders), and Snowbird the most!    
Darlene


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 26, 2008)

Today was an epic day...12 inches of overnight fresh powder, clear blue skys, warm weather, no lift lines. This was one of the nicest ski days I have had in several years. The Canyons is an awesome ski mountain as this place is HUGE.

This is why we come back to Park City Utah.....champaign powder. It is hard to describe to east coasters, but the fluffy powder on the slopes all day long on every run was amazing. Imagine skiing and it is almost silent as your skis swoosh on a bed of 12 inch powder snow....awesome.

We then went for dinner at Deer Valley Seafood buffet that was about $60pp and it was awesome.

I am very tired and we are going to ski Deer Valley tomorrow.


----------



## Steve (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Bill,

It's fun hearing about your trip.  I'm glad you're enjoying the Park City area.  I love it there.  Like Darlene, I usually stay for a week in the summer as a getaway.  But it's awesome in any season...and, of course, ski season is the peak.  

As you said, today was truly gorgeous here in Utah...and it looks like more of the same for the next few days.  Enjoy!

Steve


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 27, 2008)

We decided to ski Deer Valley today, so I bought discount lift tickets $20 discount thanks to Westgate and called the shuttle van to pick us up at 8:30am. I have a car, but parking is a hassle and I wanted to try the shuttle.

My family went to the skier locker room at 8:15 to put on our boots and let them know we were going to Deer Valley. We then walked down a interior hallway to the Westgate Grill (great food) and walked thru the restaurant to the front door and 20 feet out the door was the shuttle van waiting with our skis and poles already loaded. 10 Minutes later we were dropped off at curbside at Deer Valley and walked 30 feet to the ticket counter and another 30 feet to the snow. In a funny kind of way, Deer Valley is actually less walking than it is to the gondola of The Canyons.

Deer Valley was awesome and the development was incredible as my last visit was in 2003. The prices are equally stunning and ski-in.out properties are starting at $2m for a 2 bedroom. The groomed runs were so soft that it made skiing very easy. I took my 9yo son to the double black diamond chutes off the top of Empire canyon and it was scarry standing at the top of a 20 foot vertical drop-in for the bowls, so we skied to an easier entrance, but it was still double black diamond. We both made it down (slowly) without crashing, but our legs were tired so we met my wife and daughter in the lodge at midmountain.

After lunch it was so warm that I skiied without any gloves and only a sweater. We mainly skied the blue and double blue groomers and it was an incredible day.

On the last run, I called Westgate to request the van pick-up and they said they will be there in 5 minutes. I advised the family to pick up some speed and we went non-stop to the base, popped off our skies and walked about 100 feet to the curb and the Westgate van was waiting for us. They dropped us off at the Westgate Grill and the ski valet was waiting to pick up all of our skis and poles. 

Westgate skier services are fantastic.

We had dinner at Zoom (owned by Robert Redford) in Park City, shopped for a bit and then it is time for sleep.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 28, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> After lunch it was so warm that I skiied without any gloves and only a sweater.


 
I haven't been skiing for many, many years but I do remember the spring skiing with some people skiing in shorts and t-shirts.  The worst sunburn of my life was on one such day at Alta--got second degree burns on my face--blisters--ouch!!


----------



## Darlene (Feb 28, 2008)

Bill, 
Sounds like a great trip!  Glad you are enjoying it.  I moved here 20+ years ago from back East, and I agree with you, it's hard to explain to East coasters how different it is.  I talked my neice and her husband into coming back for spring skiing last year, and he just could not believe it!  They'll be come back this year needless to say.  This spring should be even more fantastic.
Darlene


----------



## seatrout (Feb 28, 2008)

Bill

Sound like you are having a great time.  Can't wait till we go on our trip.

We have a 2 yo todler with no grandparent on this trip.- Do you know any other place to sled other than the library?  (I been to the innertubing place near the highway)

Triet


----------



## hipslo (Feb 28, 2008)

We will be there the week of March 15, staying at Mountainside.  We plan on checking out the Deer Valley skiing for a day this year, which we have not done in the past.  It sounds like a great resort and we are really looking forward to it.  (Next year the Canyons will be on the agenda for a day trip).

We are going out there with another family, who will be renting at MS, and this year we left the dinner reservations to them.  Here is what they have lined up:

Royal Street Cafe (Deer Valley)
Purple Sage
Loco Lizard Cantina
Boa Thai
Seafood Buffet (Deer Valley)
350 Main


Anyone have any thoughts on any of the above?  Good, bad or indifferent?  Both families have kids, youngest is 5, oldest is 11.  All of them are fine at "nicer" spots.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 28, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> We mainly skied the blue and double blue groomers and it was an incredible day.



Thats exactly what we'll be looking for when we do our Deer Valley day trip in a couple of weeks.  I have been studying the trail map but am still not sure of the best area for that kind of skiing.  What would you recommend?


----------



## seatrout (Feb 28, 2008)

hipslo said:


> Royal Street Cafe (Deer Valley)
> Purple Sage
> Loco Lizard Cantina
> Boa Thai
> ...


----------



## hipslo (Feb 28, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Wow.  That alot of eating in a week  -- I would have to run on the threadmill for couple hours everyday in addition to ski to burn it off.
> 
> I will see you there
> 
> Triet



You're right.  But, I am going to try something new this year and do Atkins all week.  All the steak, chops, burgers, eggs, cheese, fish, and shellfish I can eat!  I did it two years ago at an all inclusive in Mexico, ate as much as I wanted every day, and actually lost a pound or two over the course of a week.

I wouldnt do it long term, but for me, vacations are tailor made for Atkins.  Only question is whether I will still have the energy to ski, but it was no problem at all in Mexico. 

Looking forward to seeing you at MS!


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 28, 2008)

*Hey Bill*

Have you ever tried Alta  or Snowbird?

It may  not be as convenient as Park City but if you havent tried skiing there, you should.  As you can tell from this thread alone.  Locals will ski Alta and Snowbird..... but thats a secret..:ignore: Even the Olympics didnt get to use the Cottonwood Canyon resorts.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 28, 2008)

To answer a few questions:

1. Tubing at Gorgonzo park is a blast.

2. Deer Valley Seafood buffet was awesome, but expensive for kids...we went without them. You should add Zoom to the list as this is a great local restaurant owned by Robert Redford.

3. All of Deer Valley and Park City can easily be skied in one day. There are tons of blue groomer runs and a few awesome black diamonds. Very few skiers at Deer Valley ski the black runs and there is fresh powder for days. The runs at Park City are very wide. The Canyons has the largest acerage and is huge.

4. We skied Snowbird two years ago and I liked it, but my wife found it challenging for her abilities. It seems there are many black runs, some blue runs, and a few green runs. Snowbird is a challenging mountain. I did not ski Alta, but hear it is awesome.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Another incredible day in Utah.

My wife was sore so she skipped skiing today and went to the Westgate Resort spa and loved it. I used the owners card for a 15% discount. My kids wanted to snowboard so I put them in lessons and they are black skiers (no lessons needed) and blue boarders and still need lessons. When I took the kids to The Canyons today, there were more instructors than students, thus they received private lessons for a group lesson price. Thus, group lessons on Thursdays are awesome.

I was solo, so I decided to ski Park City. I bought a pass at the Westgate Gifting dept and received a $20 discount. I decided to drive today rather than take the shuttle as I was running late after dropping the kids at lessons. I parked at the lower lot near Three Kings lift and it was awesome. I parked 20 feet from the snow and popped my skis on and off to the lifts. There were no lines here as most were at the Payday lift.

Park City is a fun mountain with very wide runs as compared to the other two mountains. The temp hit 45 degrees with a blue sky. I was very warm all day. I skied the entire mountain and was able to enter the single line as the lift lines were longer than Canyons or Deer Valley, but not too bad.

I even skied the Super Pipe that was the Olympic snowboard run. I was able to get up to the vertical part, but no higher on both sides. This pipe is about 20 feet tall and I felt like an ant on this run. I can't believe how high the snowboarder get on this pipe.

After the long day skiing solo, it was back to the parking lot, walked about 20 feet to my car, and an easy drive to the Westgate and the hot tub.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is the cheapest place for The Canyons tickets: Costco $50 per day and cheaper than what I paid.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=3&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 29, 2008)

Another great day in Utah. 

The snow was a little iced over in the morning, so I skied The Canyons and the Dreamscape runs were awesome. Lunch again at The Lookout Canyon. The temperature almost hit 50' at high noon.

The kids were in snowboard school and only 3 kids in the class, so they had private lessons at a group lesson price.

Dinner was at the Blind Dog in Park City and it was awesome.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 29, 2008)

Things I love about the Westgate Resort in Park City.

daily housekeeping
daily USA Today newspaper
steam shower with granite walls and a granite seating area
2 robes (good quality) in each room
safe in each room
gas fireplace
dehumidifyer in each room
daily new soap and shampoo
daily dish washing
in-room washer and dryer
two person jetted hot tub in master room
well stocked kitchen
leather couch and chairs
granite countertops in kitchen and bathroom
awesome skier services
ski locker room


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, we are back home now. A few more things

The beds are very comfy
The carpet is in great condition
The floors in the bathroom and kitchen are nice tiles
the decoration is very nice
There are too many photos of David Segal on the walls
SLC airport is awesome


----------



## seatrout (Mar 2, 2008)

Bill-

With the nice fuzy feeling still linger.

If you have to pick-  Westgate or the Fancy HCC condo up the hill ?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 2, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Bill-
> 
> With the nice fuzy feeling still linger.
> 
> If you have to pick-  Westgate or the Fancy HCC condo up the hill ?



HCC does not have a property at The Canyons, they have one at Deer Valley. My kids like to ski and Snowboard and Deer Valley does not allow snowboarding.

Because I own at the Westgate Resort Park City (The Canyons) and my daily cost is very low (as compared to HCC) and the Westgate skier services is so good....I keep returning to my Westgate, even though every HCC property is nicer in terms of size and quality. 

I have two kids and going on a skiing vacation is a major troop movement, thus my reliance on excellent skier service (ski valet, boot warming, lockers, free waxing, kid rentals, skier storage, etc.) make me LOVE the Westgate.

When the kids get older, I can see switching to HCC for my ski weeks, but right now, I use HCC mainly for Summer travel (such as 2 weeks in Hawaii in June).


----------



## seatrout (Mar 2, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> HCC does not have a property at The Canyons, they have one at Deer Valley. My kids like to ski and Snowboard and Deer Valley does not allow snowboarding.
> 
> Because I own at the Westgate Resort Park City (The Canyons) and my daily cost is very low (as compared to HCC) and the Westgate skier services is so good....I keep returning to my Westgate, even though every HCC property is nicer in terms of size and quality.
> 
> ...




I know HCC is in DearValey

The troop movement for us is even worst.  I have a "princess" that still make me cary her boot  and sometime her. I also made her promise that she will never grow up.  That is why I need a noon nap at MS 

I will be at Westgate nextyear though during springbreak.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 3, 2008)

I called Westgate corporate this morning and requested two replacement blue owners cards. They were very nice on the phone and said I should have them in 7-10 days.

Looks like I had to do a run-around on the local reps.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes the rooms at the Marriott are a little bigger but they are not as nicely finished as the Westgate.

Marriott Mountainside is actual ski in/out where Westgate has a short walk to the gondola (skier services delivers and returns your skis for you) but I don't think they offer the shuttle or door to door transportation that Westgate does.

Only Westgate has discounted lift tickets to all Utah resorts. This year they were $55 for $79 tickets with no blackout dates.

There is a restaurant and small grocery on site as well as several options around the courtyard and in the Grand Summit. The Marriott locations offer more night life and stores, but we are generally their for the skiing anyway.  If we want to go to town we take the complimentary shuttle and are there in 5 minutes.

Did you know that the Westgate site was the original site for Marriott Mountainside. Before construction began in 1998 (I think) they decided to move since Park City Mountain was hosting Olympic events and The Canyons wasn't.

The new full ownership building currently under construction was part of the master Marriott plan that was approved by the various local governments and Westgate stepped in and purchased. The new building is 9 stories high and exceeds current height restrictions but since it was previously approved it is legal to build. I don't think any other projects in the Canyons can be this high.

Upon the completion of construction this summer the number of beds in the complex will esentially double. To accomodate, the Westgate Grill will be enlarged and remodeled as will skier services. A few of the units have been held back as timeshare units so timeshare people may have the ability to stay in the new building, use the new private indoor pool and other new and expanded ammenities. 

Many people have commented they didn't like the layout of the small one bedroom efficiency units. They have been redesigend and should garner more favor. 

Owners of the new building have the ability to still exchange with Interval so that may put a few more units in the exchange pool. May also see more on the rent by owner market. Westgate will be operating the new building as a Hotel so you can call them and rent direct if you wanted. No tours etc.

Talisker, one of Deer Valley's developrs recently purchased the Canyons. Now we can really expect ground to be broken on the new golf course (which Marriott can't offer) and a bunch of on mountain improvements such as new lifts and new dining facilities, making a good mountain even better.

Now if only we could guarantee this years snow every year!


----------



## seatrout (Mar 7, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> Only Westgate has discounted lift tickets to all Utah resorts. This year they were $55 for $79 tickets with no blackout dates.
> 
> !



Interesting history.

We normally buy the ticket after getting off the plane in downtown SLC.  it is cheaper.  but just in case--

Do you know if Westgate will sell the discout tickets to Parckty Mountain resort to Wesgate owner -- even if we are not staying at Westgate that week ??

We are heading to Mountainside next week-  Between me and my sister, we are both MS and Westgate owner.

I agree with the plan to change the efficiency layout.  It is nice but very very tight-  too much furniture I think


----------



## hipslo (Mar 7, 2008)

seatrout said:


> We normally buy the ticket after getting off the plane in downtown SLC.  it is cheaper.  but just in case--
> 
> Do you know if Westgate will sell the discout tickets to Parckty Mountain resort to Wesgate owner -- even if we are not staying at Westgate that week ??



For Park City Mountain Resort, you can buy a 10 day pass at roughly 50% off, and it comes with the "EZ Access" feature allowing you to use the short lines at most of the major lifts.  Credit for unused days can be rolled over towards the purchase of the pass for the next year if you use less than all 10 days in a season.  This pass is only available to Utah residents, but Mountainside owners are treated as Utah residents for purposes of this pass.  I dont know whether other timeshare owners would be treated as Utah residents also, but I dont see why they shouldnt be if they are at Mountainside.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 7, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> Did you know that the Westgate site was the original site for Marriott Mountainside. Before construction began in 1998 (I think) they decided to move since Park City Mountain was hosting Olympic events and The Canyons wasn't.
> 
> The new full ownership building currently under construction was part of the master Marriott plan that was approved by the various local governments and Westgate stepped in and purchased. The new building is 9 stories high and exceeds current height restrictions but since it was previously approved it is legal to build. I don't think any other projects in the Canyons can be this high.



Its very impressive how Marriott was able to secure the rights to develop both of these parcels, as both are extremely well located, and in each case the approvals are for quite large projects.  Marriott must have an awful lot of political pull in Park City.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 7, 2008)

hipslo said:


> For Park City Mountain Resort, you can buy a 10 day pass at roughly 50% off, and it comes with the "EZ Access" feature allowing you to use the short lines at most of the major lifts.  .



I know-- but since we alternate from MS to Westgate, it is hard to keep your ticket for so long 

The downtown SLC ticket are around 40% off-- I think.  It is not EZ Access but really there are no line up the mountain.

Marriott has alot of $$.  I was there shortly after the Olympic,  Lots of forclosure around the Canyon.  A 1/4 fractional could be bought for cheap in an Auction.  Westgate just started construction then.  We were very young in the TS experience and did not buy.  Could have triple our $$.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 7, 2008)

Our family utilized the 10-pack of tickets this year...  You need to show your deed of Trust for your timeshare.  If done early enough (like by August for the following year) there is a 5 pack for $200 I think - we missed the date this year :annoyed: 

Adult EZ Access Fast Tracks Pass $440 Through End of Season
* 10-day direct-to-lift pass with annual rollover.
* Free Fast Tracks Pass (an exclusive pass that gets you into the express lanes at our most popular lifts).
* No blackout dates.
* Underground parking pass, one per household. $50 replacement fee.
* 10% discount at Legacy Lodge, Summit House, Kristi's, Five-Way Café and Snow Hut.
* 10% discount off rentals & demos at Park City Mountain Rentals & The Summit Demo Center (holiday blackouts apply).
* 10% discount off tubing at Gorgoza Park (not applicable to other activities).
* Unused monetary value may be rolled over for one season.
* Non-transferable.
* NOTE: EZ Access Fast Tracks Pass for Utah residents only. Proof of Utah residency must be shown at time of purchase. EZ Access renewals must be done at the Resort Services Office or by phone.

 Utah Celebration Pass $200 through Sept 30
* 5-day direct-to-lift pass.
* No blackout dates.
* Limited to one pass per person per season.
* Cannot be combined with the EZ Access Pass.
* Unused days cannot be rolled over to next season.
* Utah Celebration Pass is not available after September 30.
* NOTE: Valid for Utah residents only. Proof of Utah residency must be shown at time of pass issuance.

When we purchased our passes this year, we were told that if we didn't use all the 10 tickets this season, then we can apply the monetary value of the unused tickets toward the purchase of the Celebration Pass for next season.  We were at the Canyons for Sundance week this year and the parking pass was a great help.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 8, 2008)

Fletcher921 said:


> If done early enough (like by August for the following year) there is a 5 pack for $200 I think - we missed the date this year.



I dont think the 5 day pass comes with the EZ Access feature.  Last year we skied spring break (mid march) and the EZ Access pass was just great.  There were pretty long lines at some of the main lifts and with the EZ Access passes we just sailed right on up to the lift and didnt have to wait at all, ever.  Well worth it during "peak" times, in my experience.

We will be at Mountainside the week after next this year, and are planning to spend at least one day at Deer Valley, and maybe a day at the Canyons, as well.  Does anyone know whether there is any sort of reciprocity of lift tickets between the resorts?  I would think not since they are each owned by a different company, but was just wondering if anyone has any info on that.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 8, 2008)

hipslo said:


> We will be at Mountainside the week after next this year, and are planning to spend at least one day at Deer Valley, and maybe a day at the Canyons, as well.  Does anyone know whether there is any sort of reciprocity of lift tickets between the resorts?  I would think not since they are each owned by a different company, but was just wondering if anyone has any info on that.



No.  But there is something similar to that with some of the other resort-which you can buy in SLC.

I went ahead and renew my 10days EZ pass.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 8, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Interesting history.
> 
> Do you know if Westgate will sell the discout tickets to Parckty Mountain resort to Wesgate owner -- even if we are not staying at Westgate that week ??



Yes you can. Go to the gifting office and show them your blue owners card.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 8, 2008)

hipslo said:


> We will be at Mountainside the week after next this year, and are planning to spend at least one day at Deer Valley, and maybe a day at the Canyons, as well.  Does anyone know whether there is any sort of reciprocity of lift tickets between the resorts?  I would think not since they are each owned by a different company, but was just wondering if anyone has any info on that.



I forget what it is called but there is a multi resort ticket that can be used between resorts BUT it is only available from area hotels (not all hotels) and costs more than buying a one day ticket at each resort.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 8, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> I forget what it is called but there is a multi resort ticket that can be used between resorts BUT it is only available from area hotels (not all hotels) and costs more than buying a one day ticket at each resort.




Thanks - doesnt sound like a good deal.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 8, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> Yes you can. Go to the gifting office and show them your blue owners card.



They don't ask if you are staying there and they do accept credit cards. They WILL ask to see your blue Westgate Owners Card.

The Gifting office is located inside the _belly of the beast_....inside the sales center. They are usually open at 8am and close about 8pm on ski days.

I would park in valet and walk into the Bear lodge and go to the second floor sales center and DON'T check in....just walk in like you are meeting the head weasel.

You can buy several tickets at once and they will actually give you CREDIT if you don't use a pass. I did not test this feature, but they told me I could get credit  and I always believe what they tell me.

The passes are actually single day vouchers (for The Canyons and Deer valley) so you have to take the vouchers to the ticket booth and get a lift pass. They actually print out a real Park City lift ticket for you so you can avoid the ticket center.

I found the Westgate discount to be the BEST option as we skied 6 days with 4 at the Canyons, 1 at Deer Valley, and 1 at Park City.

One more piece of advice...get your tickets the night before, not in the morning as there is usually a line at 8am and they are pretty slow.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 8, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> The Gifting office is located inside the _belly of the beast_....inside the sales center. They are usually open at 8am and close about 8pm on ski days.



Bill

Thankyou for the wisdom.  I renew my 10day EZ pass.  But my sister will have to go to the "belly of the beast" to get her ticket if she want to.  She did not like the 10days option.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 9, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Bill
> 
> Thank you for the wisdom.  I renew my 10day EZ pass.  But my sister will have to go to the "belly of the beast" to get her ticket if she want to.  She did not like the 10days option.



The good news is that you only have to visit once! 

Also I make an attempt to grab a few of those snickerdoodle cookies and a soda at the table outside the gifting office. It makes me feel good grabbing a few freebies....courtesy of David Segal.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 20, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I called Westgate corporate this morning and requested two replacement blue owners cards. They were very nice on the phone and said I should have them in 7-10 days.
> 
> Looks like I had to do a run-around on the local reps.



Westgate corporate in Florida came thru as I received my two blue owners cards in the mail today.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 24, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You should add Zoom to the list as this is a great local restaurant owned by Robert Redford.



My wife and I skied down to the Town Lift one day when the kids were all in lessons and had lunch at Zoom (just one block from the lift) in our ski boots.  Awesome burgers!  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 24, 2008)

hipslo said:


> My wife and I skied down to the Town Lift one day when the kids were all in lessons and had lunch at Zoom (just one block from the lift) in our ski boots.  Awesome burgers!  Thanks for the recommendation.



Awesome...we only have had dinner there and were never disappointed. I never even thought of making that a lunch stop.

Make sure to try the Blind Dog for dinner...the butterscotch creme brule is world class.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 24, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Make sure to try the Blind Dog for dinner...the butterscotch creme brule is world class.



That will be on next year's agenda - so many great restaurants in PC, we've now been there three years and have yet to hit them all.


----------



## holycow (Apr 1, 2008)

Just came back from staying at Westgate March 23-30. 

Love a Tai restaurant on Main St. called Bangkok. A little pricy but it's probably typical of that areas. A Japanese restaurant accross the street called Arachi(?) something, on the other hand, was not good.

Bill, while staying at Westgate, how did you get internet access? Was it directly from your room or you had to go to their "business center"?


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 3, 2008)

holycow said:


> Just came back from staying at Westgate March 23-30.
> 
> Bill, while staying at Westgate, how did you get internet access? Was it directly from your room or you had to go to their "business center"?



They have wireless available from the room. And of course there is always dial up:hysterical:


----------



## seatrout (Apr 6, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> They have wireless available from the room. And of course there is always dial up:hysterical:



yes, but doesn't it cost $$-  at least last year it was.

I remember going to the business center (free)-- or going to the internet cafe across the street (free-but you have to buy cofee/muffin).


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 6, 2008)

There is free access at the crep cafe across the courtyard, but the wireless signal did not reach the Westgate (I tested it).

The weekly charge was something like $15 for wireless access for the week and I just ponied up for that.

Funny, but two years ago I used AOL dialup there as the fee was $10 per day for wireless.

One day all tiemshares and hotels will offer free wireless to their guests. It is getting more important to me than having cable television in the room and nobody even questions that service.


----------

